# Feliz aniversário à Vanda!!!



## anaczz

Desejo a você um novo ano de vida cheinho de luz, saúde, amor e que você sempre receba de volta toda a simpatia, alegria e amizade que você irradia.
Um beijão.


----------



## Alentugano

Tenha um dia muito feliz! E umas boas festas! Beijos e abraços.


----------



## Macunaíma

Feliz aniversário, Vandinha! Muita festa, alegria, brigadeiros e bolo formigueiro pra você nesta data especial. Um abraço bem apertado!


----------



## englishmania

Parabéns


----------



## marta12

Parabéns Vandinha! um dia e um ano sensacionais e Boas Festas!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Que lo cumplas feliz! Um feliz aniversário, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, meninas e meninos! Como já disse a alguns de vocês, os dezembros estão se acumulando... ai ai ai!! O bom é receber o carinho de amigos do mundo todo, né?


----------



## Istriano

Parabéns querida! Tudo de bom, paz, saúde, amor!  E que você se sinta cada vez mais jovem 
um baita abraço baiano


----------



## ewie

Wow! is it the _shortest_ day of the year again already?!?!
To my favourite Brazilian lady  klikk


----------



## Istriano

But in Brazil, it is the longest day


----------



## Vanda

Euzinho, como é que você conseguiu um com meu nome?!!
Como o Istriano disse: nosso maior dia, começa o verão! 
Obrigada, meninos, pelo carinho!


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns, Vanda, tudo de bom, que traga sempre bons fluidos para os fóruns do WR, como sempre faz


----------



## Nanon

Um milhão de beijinhos para a Vandinha, hoje e sempre!!!


----------



## olivinha

Venho tarde, mas não podia faltar a festa da nossa querida Vanda!
Um beijão geladinho da Espanha, com todo meu carinho. 
Tudo de bom hoje e sempre!


----------



## Vanda

Meninas, menino, todo carinho é bem-vindo a qualquer hora! Obrigada pelos pensamentos! Adoro vocês!


----------



## Outsider

Junto os meus parabéns, um pouco atrasados. Espero que tenha tido um aniversário agradável. Um beijo.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Vanda, embora com um pouco de atraso (só soube hoje), te desejo tudo de bom. Maria Leopoldina.


----------



## Vampiro

¡Vandinha!
Un poco atrasado, pero no podía faltar a tu festejo: ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!
Un gran abrazo, amiga querida.
Si vuelves a Chile espero que podamos juntarnos nuevamente.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Tomby

Feliz Aniversário (com muito atraso, desculpe) mas aproveito para enviar-lhe os meus votos de um Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo. 
Abraços!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Oba... ainda estou comemorando.... Obrigada aos que vieram mais tarde, mas ainda a tempo...Obrigada pela lembrança. Vampiro, quem sabe a gente abre uma garrafa de vinho chileno, não?


----------



## Audie

Vanda said:


> Oba... ainda estou comemorando.... Obrigada aos que vieram mais tarde, mas ainda a *HÁ* tempo...Obrigada pela lembrança.


 Nada como esse recurso de edição pra me incluir sem vergonha nesse rega-bofe.
Vandita, obrigada pela paciência e pela mineirice. Respire, que ano que vem queremos ler mais 

'_Gente boa,..._'
'_Sim e não._' 
'_Meninos, essa é uma conversa amigável, não?_' (ou algo assim) 
'_... de novo!_' 
e, claro, a "melhor": _
'Ai, ai, ai...' _.

Beijim.


----------



## Vanda

Audie, adorei! Tô morrendo de rir. Realmente ainda HÁ tempo!  Obrigada. 
bjim.


----------



## frajolão

¡FELIZ ANIVERSARIO!  Parabens Vandinha! Muita felicidade. Muitos anos de vida por curtir.

Um abraço forte


----------



## Alentugano

Parabéns!  Abraço luso.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, amigos foreros. E os dezembros vão se acumulando, né?  
Obrigada pelo carinho. Bjim mineiro.


----------



## JamesM

I can't believe I missed this!  Happy birthday, Vanda!


----------

